# The 1% solution - tips for coping with Fibromyalgia



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This article outlines seven things Fibro patients can do to help get the most out of their body while staying within their physical limitations at the same time. A few examples follow:


> 1. Take Planned RestsSetting aside time every day for rest breaks can help reduce symptoms, increase stability and, ironically, reduce total rest time. Many people make it their first change when they start our program. Here's what two people said about their use of planned rests: "I decided to incorporate two scheduled rests into my day and the results have been incredible. My symptoms and pain have decreased and I feel more 'in control'. My sleep has been more refreshing and even my mood has improved." "I have been resting in between activities, sometimes only for five minutes. For the first time in the four and a half years that I have been ill, I feel that it is possible to manage my symptoms and have some predictability in my life."4. Ask: What Can I Do Today?Change starts with a single step. Ask yourself: What is one small thing I can do today for my health? The idea is to focus on a goal that is both specific and realistic, maximizing your chances for success. For example:• If you want to improve your sleep, you could make an appointment to discuss sleep medications with your doctor.• If you feel isolated, you could call or email a friend.• If overdoing is a problem, limit your time on the computer today.• If you feel disorganized, spend 15 minutes cleaning up your desk.The aim is not to solve all your problems in one day, but rather to take a step that counteracts helplessness and creates some forward momentum.6. Start a Health LogWritten records are a powerful tool for discovering what makes illness worse and what helps you feel better. With a few minutes a day of writing, plus some time spent periodically reviewing the records, you can see patterns and discover the many different factors that contribute to symptoms.


Read the entire article here:http://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM081209F


----------

